# Looking for Terrie Smith to bring back Havoc Inc.



## Rassah (Jan 27, 2018)

Hi guys. I've been a huge fan of Chester, the ringtail (cause I could really relate), and the Havoc Inc. comics and story line. Unfortunately the comics ended when the publisher cut it off, and Terrie didn't have the finding to get it published as a small novel. At this point the next two chapters and part of a third are done. Four years ago I offered to help get it done, but ran into financial trouble, and couldn't help after all. This time I'm able to help get it finished and published, but unfortunately Terrie seems to have disappeared about a year ago. I need help finding her again. If she isn't able to work on it, I'm even willing to buy the rights to it, raise funds, hire my own artists, and finish, or even continue the comic series.


----------



## Rochat (Sep 29, 2019)

BRO! I know this thread is about a year old and unreplied to, but hopefully this resurrects it. I just finished the Havoc, Inc comic series and I want moar of it. Especially since they left it on a cliff hanger. This comic needs to be brought back to life.


----------



## Rassah (Sep 29, 2019)

Rochat said:


> I just finished the Havoc, Inc comic series and I want moar of it. Especially since they left it on a cliff hanger. This comic needs to be brought back to life.



Well, good news and bad news. Good news is I found Terrie and Glen, the artist and business manager behind the comic, and Mark Barnard, the one who wrote all the stories, and they all wanted to get back into it. I started funding them to help get it done, and issue #10 is finished, and issue #11 is already inked and just needs lettering.

Now, the bad news is that we've been trying to publish them, but there's been too much miscommunication, delays, and just lack of replies. I need to step in and step on some toes or something to force things to get moving again. Hopefully #10 will be out soon?


----------



## Rochat (Oct 1, 2019)

Rassah said:


> Well, good news and bad news. Good news is I found Terrie and Glen, the artist and business manager behind the comic, and Mark Barnard, the one who wrote all the stories, and they all wanted to get back into it. I started funding them to help get it done, and issue #10 is finished, and issue #11 is already inked and just needs lettering.
> 
> Now, the bad news is that we've been trying to publish them, but there's been too much miscommunication, delays, and just lack of replies. I need to step in and step on some toes or something to force things to get moving again. Hopefully #10 will be out soon?



You are a god send. Thanks! I'll keep an eye out for it. Let me know if there's anything I or anyone else can do/


----------

